# Help- Static electricity when brushing



## newowner (Sep 10, 2010)

Last night after everyone was in the barn I was grooming my 3 horses...1st was my 10yr old appy who does not have a bushy winter coat and I had no problems..next was my little mare who has a bushy winter coat and she and I both got quite a schock but only the one..next was my 4 year old Standardbred (whom I have only had for a little while so grooming is also a bonding thing for us) and I kept giving her shocks which was freaking her out and I had to stop. It took quite a while after that for her to allow me to even touch her again. 
Non-heated barn but it is cold where I live so I was wearing fleece and I wonder if that contributed to the problem.
Any suggestions as to what to wear or other suggestions as to how to prevent this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Someone on here suggested spraying static guard. Spray it on the brush. ? Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe wear rubber gloves?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

If the horse is really fuzzy, try using a spray bottle with water. *LIGHTLY* spritz the horse and the brush...the water should stay on top of the hair, and not be heavy enough to penetrate to the skin when being brushed. I do that on Rook from time to time. He's fuzzy as a bear. I never do it on his face or stomach though. The static comes from the humidity level being so low. 

I have never tried it myself, but I've also heard that leave in conditioner spritzed on the hair will help.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I always keep a spray bottle of Downy fabric softener (half Downy, half water, so it will spray) handy. I spritz it on brushes, blankets, and manes and tails to prevent static and it does wonders.


----------



## newowner (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, very much appreciated. I think I may try all of them at different times and see what happens.

I may not have to worry for the next few days as we are now under a "rainfall warning" as we are expecting 50 to 70 mm (2 to almost 3 inches) of rain in the next 24 hours before it changes to wet snow. 

We have had so much rain lately and I am really sick and tired of all the mud as I am sure my guys are also... I now wish for snow that stays and that is almost sad.


----------



## shadowanne (Jan 7, 2010)

I did the same thing to my horse the other day, so your question is timely, thanks. I did however, switch my shoes from my fleece lined Crocs to my paddock boots and that seemed to make the difference. Of note, we were standing on horse matting while grooming. But I like the water spray idea.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol I don't shock the horse with the brush but my brush tends to build it. I have to be very conscience of my free hand (sometimes I even put it behind my back!) so that I don't shock em. Lol. Before I touch them I just make sure I touch something metal first. If I do shock them, I make sure I pet them a minute at that same spot to let them know my hands aren't going to do it every time.

You got some good advice... Good luck!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Bounce dryer sheets also work wonders.


----------



## Rodeo Pro (Nov 21, 2009)

I spray some show sheen on my horse in the winter when I brush. It helps the static and keeps the horse clean!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I have long hair and so does Rascal now. I keep as constant a contact on him as I can. Brush with one hand and pet with the other. Try putting a couple fabric softener sheets in your tack box and stick one to you and her when you groom. It sounds goofy but it works LOL and they are reusable that way. Plus not even a little dampness to worry about. I've been known to get a needle and thread and tack one or two to my horses blanket too.


----------

